# Brand new '12 Cruze 2LT No start issue



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't blame you, but sounds flukey. I don't recall reading anyone else with this problem. Good luck, and hope it all works out for you!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and call GM and have them put in a case describing your problem. You'll be able to deal with dealerships much more easily if you have a case on file with GM and they are involved in the repair process.


----------



## DaveandKarla (Apr 6, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Do yourself a favor and call GM and have them put in a case describing your problem. You'll be able to deal with dealerships much more easily if you have a case on file with GM and they are involved in the repair process.


how do I do that?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

DaveandKarla said:


> how do I do that?


Call CORPORATE- (313) 556-5000


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

DaveandKarla said:


> how do I do that?


Here's the toll free number: 1-800-222-1020 Monday-Friday 8:00 am- 9:00 pm ET.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

DaveandKarla said:


> how do I do that?


The toll-free number will only get you customer service! You NEED CORPORATE!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> The toll-free number will only get you customer service! You NEED CORPORATE!


But isn't Customer Service where you open a case file to be tracked?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

It's all spelled out in the back of the owners manual.


----------



## DaveandKarla (Apr 6, 2012)

got it back from the dealer. they said code P0513 needed to reprogram immoblizer. I hope that's the end of it.


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear you had that problem with your new Cruze. Other than this issue, how do you like it? I love mine! As an employee at the Lordstown Assembly Plant - I thank you for your purchase.


----------



## DaveandKarla (Apr 6, 2012)

I just traded in a subaru 2011 legacy limited because I hated the quirks with that car! The things I love about the cruze: how it drives and handles, I fit extremely well (1'm 6' 4"), I love that you can save favorite stations and scroll through them from satellite as well as FM (subaru only scrolled through saved FM, but not satellite stations..) I love the look of the cruze, build quality looks very good, gas mileage very good... just to name a few. 
However i've been buying new cars since 1981 every year or two.. (lots!) and I'm a Ford man. But this time around I fit in NOTHING at Ford, so I wanted to buy a new Passat or Jetta (didn't fit), so Chevy was last on my list. I always worried about reliability with Chevy. So unfortunately this was my ONLY new car that ever needed service for a problem since 1981. (excluding recalls) But since I love it, I will be ok, just as long as there are no more issues, at least for the next 6 months. 

thanks for asking!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DaveandKarla said:


> I just traded in a subaru 2011 legacy limited because I hated the quirks with that car! The things I love about the cruze: how it drives and handles, I fit extremely well (1'm 6' 4"), I love that you can save favorite stations and scroll through them from satellite as well as FM (subaru only scrolled through saved FM, but not satellite stations..) I love the look of the cruze, build quality looks very good, gas mileage very good... just to name a few.
> However i've been buying new cars since 1981 every year or two.. (lots!) and I'm a Ford man. But this time around I fit in NOTHING at Ford, so I wanted to buy a new Passat or Jetta (didn't fit), so Chevy was last on my list. I always worried about reliability with Chevy. So unfortunately this was my ONLY new car that ever needed service for a problem since 1981. (excluding recalls) But since I love it, I will be ok, just as long as there are no more issues, at least for the next 6 months.
> 
> thanks for asking!




DaveandKarla,
I would like to congratulate you on the purchase of your new Cruze! I understand that having to take your vehicle in for service soon after you purchased it can be very frustrating. I am happy that your dealer took care of the issue for you! If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## texas_silver_streak (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been battling this issue with my '11 Cruze. Taken to the local stealership 4 times now. They said they have done all they can. Had to leave it at the In-laws house overnight because it would not start. Went by the next morning... would not start. Wife went by later the same day. Started right up????? I think I am gonna get a lawyer.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

texas_silver_streak said:


> I have been battling this issue with my '11 Cruze. Taken to the local stealership 4 times now. They said they have done all they can. Had to leave it at the In-laws house overnight because it would not start. Went by the next morning... would not start. Wife went by later the same day. Started right up????? I think I am gonna get a lawyer.




texas_silver_streak,
I would like to look into this issue for you. I am going to send you a PM to gather further information.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

Texas 

I advise you give "Chevy Customer Service" an opportunity to assist you. I recently had an issue with my car and when I took it to the dealership, they were making things more difficult than they needed to be. I sent off a PM to "Chevy Customer Service," she contacted them on my behalf and they certainly changed their tune and took care of my Cruze in no time. It's worth a shot.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> Texas
> 
> I advise you give "Chevy Customer Service" an opportunity to assist you. I recently had an issue with my car and when I took it to the dealership, they were making things more difficult than they needed to be. I sent off a PM to "Chevy Customer Service," she contacted them on my behalf and they certainly changed their tune and took care of my Cruze in no time. It's worth a shot.


I DON'T understand why GM cannot do ANYTHING about the many service departments that act as if they know EVERYTHING and the customer with the problem/concern, who DRIVE their car every day, knows NOTHING? It is VERY aggravating to say the least. People are stressed enough when they go to BUY a car, they don't need the additional stress if they have a problem. I NEVER could understand this. If I owned a dealership, I would want HAPPY customers and NOT stressed out ones. I guess it never changes. I'm sure there are some stress-free service departments out there, but not enough! WHY does it take someone like Stacy to get involved *BEFORE* they change their attitude?:icon_scratch:


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> WHY does it take someone like Stacy to get involved *BEFORE* they change their attitude?:icon_scratch:


"We do it this way because we've always done it this way" sums up pretty much every area of human endeavour.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've already learned my lesson. Before the car is even dropped off at the dealership, I have a case on file with GM. Zero problems, zero stress, and I'm doing my part in notifying GM of these problems so they can add it to their checklist of complaints to address through a TSB or recall. Now, the dealership knows when I show up that I mean business and they treat me accordingly. 

I've already helped them sell one car to a family friend of ours.


----------



## texas_silver_streak (Apr 16, 2011)

I am battling with GM right now with a 2011 cruze with the same issue. Been going on for 6 months now. Get this... my local dealership told my wife after the 5th time in the shop, " We have exhausted all options here. You may want to take it back to the dealership where you bought it" 75 miles south of home. AARRGGGHH


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

texas_silver_streak said:


> I have been battling this issue with my '11 Cruze. Taken to the local stealership 4 times now. They said they have done all they can. Had to leave it at the In-laws house overnight because it would not start. Went by the next morning... would not start. Wife went by later the same day. Started right up????? I think I am gonna get a lawyer.


Do better. Make sure you're not on their property. Get a big sign that says Chevy sold me a lemon and walk in front (public property) of the dealer. 

I'd be willing to bet that gets their attention.


----------



## DaveandKarla (Apr 6, 2012)

update: everything still good. No return of the problem.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Do better. Make sure you're not on their property. Get a big sign that says Chevy sold me a lemon and walk in front (public property) of the dealer.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that gets their attention.


I had a Ford that was a real piece of crap and the dealer was stonewalling me. I used 3" vinyl letters on the rear end to say "*51 Repairs in 15 Months*". I would park it with the back end facing the street and the hazard flashers on when I went there for parts. It didn't help get the problems resolved, but it made me feel better. I eventually just traded the damned thing in on a Mazda and ate the cost.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I had a Ford that was a real piece of crap and the dealer was stonewalling me. I used 3" vinyl letters on the rear end to say "*51 Repairs in 15 Months*". I would park it with the back end facing the street and the hazard flashers on when I went there for parts. It didn't help get the problems resolved, but it made me feel better. I eventually just traded the damned thing in on a Mazda and ate the cost.



LOL..I did something similar with my 1999 "Motor Trend Car of the Year" Chrysler 300M that I nicknamed CHRISTINE after the Stephen King novel/movie. In the 36 months that I had that car, Chrysler spent $3,600 on WARRANTY repairs. I couldn't file for Lemon Law because it was NEVER the same thing that was breaking, falling off, leaking etc.

SO, when I turned it in at the end of the lease, I put a note under the backseat of the car listing all the problems that I had with her in the hopes that the poor new owner would find the list! The car looked as good as new inside and out, but I am sure there were many more problems awaiting the new owner with probably no more than a 30 day warranty!

Jim, wish I had thought about your idea because I would have DEFINITELY done that! When the new diesel engine on my 1980 Olds Toronado failed after only several thousand miles, I put REAL lemons all across the back window of that car! I think I had 2 engines in that car- blown head gaskets. That was during the last gas "crisis" when GM quickly converted a gas engine to a diesel!

I might have to make a sign for this car next if this transmission continues to shift like crap. Might have to put a note under the backseat too when it's time to turn it in.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

FD: When I got rid of that pig. I printed out the maintenance log in very small type so the 14 pages would fit on a couple of pages. I put a copy under the dash cover where it would be found when someone had to replace the backlights for the dash, as they had to be every couple of months. I also put a copy in the spare tire, a copy under the driver's seat, one up under the glove box, and one in the panel where the jack was stored. The funny story is that when I traded it in, I told the Mazda Sales Manager not to sell it to anyone and that he should take it to an out of state auction. Before he could finish the paperwork on it, the used car sales manager sold it to his brother-in-law. The guy drove it for two weeks and took it back to the dealership stating that if they didn't take it back, he was going to drive it through the front windows. I saw it some five years later with Michigan plates on it and pretty much rusted out all around.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I might have to make a sign for this car next if this transmission continues to shift like crap. Might have to put a note under the backseat too when it's time to turn it in.


I know you have just a lease, but you know a tuner can 100% completely change the way your transmission shifts? All they have to do is code new shift speeds into the ECU. Problem solved. The learning transmission garbage just gets overwritten


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> FD: When I got rid of that pig. I printed out the maintenance log in very small type so the 14 pages would fit on a couple of pages. I put a copy under the dash cover where it would be found when someone had to replace the backlights for the dash, as they had to be every couple of months. I also put a copy in the spare tire, a copy under the driver's seat, one up under the glove box, and one in the panel where the jack was stored. The funny story is that when I traded it in, I told the Mazda Sales Manager not to sell it to anyone and that he should take it to an out of state auction. Before he could finish the paperwork on it, the used car sales manager sold it to his brother-in-law. The guy drove it for two weeks and took it back to the dealership stating that if they didn't take it back, he was going to drive it through the front windows. I saw it some five years later with Michigan plates on it and pretty much rusted out all around.



LOL!!! I never thought of that! I just put the info in ONE place. Oh well, I'll file that thought for the future.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> I know you have just a lease, but you know a tuner can 100% completely change the way your transmission shifts? All they have to do is code new shift speeds into the ECU. Problem solved. The learning transmission garbage just gets overwritten


I am NOT spending ONE dime for any tuner. If it solves the problem, then GM should pay for it! They should step up to the plate and satisfy their customers. I have no hope of that happening and I DO NOT want to hear "that's the way they all shift" from the dealer. So I'll deal with it. When people ask me how I like the car, I tell them that it shifts like crap and the gas mileage leaves something to be desired. Besides, if I did do the tuner and something happened to the transmission, don't you think GM's FIRST response would be- you altered the transmission shift points?


----------

